
Uber CEO Travis has started meditating in an office lactation room - moonka
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/07/arianna-huffington-says-uber-ceo-travis-kalanick-has-started-meditating.html
======
vfulco
Isn't that oppressing the women who need it for biological reasons?

------
FLGMwt
Very bizarre that they spun this intentionally as a positive.

~~~
moonka
Yea, the optics seem a little tone deaf. I'm surprised he doesn't have an
office he can close off for a few minutes and mediate in.

~~~
dragonwriter
Not disagreeing with your intended message, but:

> Yea, the optics seem a little tone deaf.

Holy metaphorical synesthesia, Batman!

